# WANTED: R34 GTR seats



## Tikky786 (Jul 14, 2020)

Evening guys,

Does anyone have a set of r34 gtr seats for sale? If you do can you PM with info.

Thank you 😊


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

These normally fetch around £5,000 for a set and I paid over £2,000 for a pair of fronts around 3 years ago. Somebody offering a set for $1,650 on their first post?


----------



## topsecret_gtr (Oct 26, 2017)

NICKH said:


> These normally fetch around £5,000 for a set and I paid over £2,000 for a pair of fronts around 3 years ago. Somebody offering a set for $1,650 on their first post?


Lol well stated


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

“and let talk and have the picture of what you want”

(registered 4 days ago)
not sus at all


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And yet no one has reported him. Come on guys. Help Each other out and report these scumbags


----------



## Tikky786 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump


----------

